# Routes to Spain-- Rouen, France.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
We are heading for Spain in January on the Calais, ROUEN, Le Mans, Bordeaux route.
Having not done this before, can anyone tell me what to watch out for when going around ROUEN. I have heard it can be a bit of a nightmare. I will mostly use Autoroutes.
Thanks,
Sennen523.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Firstly, if you have a satnav ignore it when approaching Rouen. It is one of those places where our TomTom took us straight through the centre of the city and through some very dodgy looking areas!

The quickest rout seems to be skirting the east of the area through a large and busy trading estate type place. I would suggest you follow the lorries and double check using the road signs and a good atlas.

I had heard all of the stories-they are true but it all comes a bit clearer when you see it on the ground (and in day-light)

After Rouen the route could not be simpler.

Have a good holiday


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Rouen*

Hi Sennen 523, yes everything you heard is absolutely true. Rouen IS a nightmare. Avoid it if you can!!!!! I have been through about five times now and my satnav has taken me in on two routes both sides of the river and wanted me to turn left but the intersection wouldn't allow it. Had to cross the river turning right then back across the same bridge.

My best advise as you come in from the North keep the river on your LEFT. As you travel down the main drag watch out for signs turning right onto the Left Bank bridge. It's a separate slip road. Then look out for a LITTLE road on your right, it's easily missed take that road it doubles back (quite a small road) on itself and leads you onto the bridge the crosses the river to the left bank and heads you South. If you miss the little road the main drag takes you up and through the industrial estate that cronkle mentioned. You HAVE to turn back on yourself and go through the estate or you end up going out of Rouen North again. Having gone through a few times I know my way, it holds no fears but the first time . . . . ooooer missis, not good. To add Rouen is a VERY BUSY city traffic wise, get in the wrong lane and your DEAD. Hope this helps.

Juffus.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

"If you don't want to go through Rouen, leave A28 at junc 11 onto A29 towards Le Havre, leave that at Junction 9 onto N15 as far as Yvetot by-pass, where pick up D131 to the Pont de Brotonne and on to A13 near Bourg Achard where you can pick up the A28 as above heading South."

I got these instructions off someone on the Forum, sorry I cant remember who it was. but many thanks.

It worked for me

regards

Geoff


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Went through a couple of weeks ago. The biggest problem is they are building a massive new bridge. Crucial thing is when you get to the point where the river is on your right is to look out for the slip road that takes you on to the bridge is on your left, so don't look at the river look for the slip road on the side away from the river which then takes you up and over the road you were on. If your heading to the Valencia region in Spain give some thought to missing out Bordeaux and the northern border and look to go through the Valle de Aspe and through the tunnel at Col de Somport. terrific drive, lovely roads and very quiet.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Sennen,
When you reach the end of thhe A28 in Rouen just follow the signs for Caen (A13) and the A28 or the N138 (which may have been renumbered) have exits from that autoroute.
Colin


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Another option is to avoid Rouen altogether and enjoy a couple of nights at La Maillayer-Sur-Seine aire.

Leave the A28, join the A29 going north, cross the Seine on the D490.

Leave the aire and head south catching the A28 south of Rouen.

Location of Aire


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

When all is said and done going round Rouen is no worse than going around the North Circular, or any other urban ring road for that matter.

Take your time. It is not fast moving traffic, so there is no need to panic. We've done it three times now, so I am not sure about nightmares. If you think there is one tricky part of your journey somewhere, then travel outside rush hours or better still very early in the morning or very late at night. That way absolutely no problems.

And if you have even more time, Rouen is well worth a visit.

Enjoy.

The best bit about motorhomes and traffic is at least you can see over everyone and understand the general picture. Removes the "Why has everyone stopped" question.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have done rouen many times albeit going south however never get problems as long as you do not cross the river and follow the D15 towards pont de L'arch [not spelt correct sorry] it's the old paris road then pick up the N154 very good road.

Ron


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Search this site and you will find an excellent description of how to travel through Rouen posted I think by Gillian (Autostratus) The route explaines where to go after you exit the tunnel. My version of Tom Tom takes me on the same route. ver 675 maps I don't find Rouen to be any problem at all.
See here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-22546-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Rouen is a slow, busy, noisy section of the route south. Apart from that it shouldn't cause a problem. As someone has already said, take your time and just follow the signs.

An early morning passage would avoid a lot of the traffic so why not spend the night at THIS LOVELY AIRE just North of the city, better still spend a day there and visit their lovely zoological gardens.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I can second the suggestion by ScotJimland.

Outward we drove through Rouen - almost all of it, several times!!

Including those funny little underpass thingies on the north bank of the river, at the direction of Mr TomTom. 
Luckily we noticed the sign "Hauteur 2.2m" just in time so we inched (centimetred?!) our way through in our 2.27m Van, oh so carefully at snails pace oblivious to the honking Frenchmen behind us.
Even more luckily we were wise by the time we approached the next one - with its "1.80m" limit sign!

Once bitten, twice shy, so on our return we headed for the Pont de Brotonne on the D490.
We stopped the previous night at La Mailleraye-sur-Seine. 
A magical spot down by the river. 
Not quite where ScotJimlands link points to, but it is probably the same place.
Head down Rue de la Republique (the Patisserie Artisanale on the left sells the jetons for the vidange) until you reach the river and turn left.
Curiously, the map shows two parallel roads (Quai Paul Girardeau and Place General Leclerc) but there is only one.

We parked up on the river bank and watched the ocean-going ships pass by as we ate our supper. 
In the morning we awoke to thick fog on the river but sunshine on the banks - amazing!

Interestingly, I was in the Merchant Navy and spent Christmas Day 1969 discharging a cargo of 3,000 tonnes of liquid butane in Rouen.
Sadly the up and down river trips were done during the night so missed the splendour of the views, as well as having to work all day Christmas.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ken, as Sennen523 is going in January will your Aire be open :?: 

Bob


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Some years ago, while pulling a caravan, I got lost in Rouen, going down a back street a cat ran out and went under the car.. don't know if it survived or not but since that day I've loathed going through there. 
I'm not superstitious but I always avoid now and stop off at La Maillayer-Sur-Seine (sorry about the location pin not being exact, makes for a more exciting journey .. :lol: ) great spot, plenty of space for the bigger vans and best of all it's free.. :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Ken, as Sennen523 is going in January will your Aire be open :?:
> 
> Bob


It's listed as closed Bob but I doubt if there would be a problem overnighting there even if it was closed, from memory there's lots of nice flat parking there anyway. Only problem could be water turned off.

Jim
We can sympathise with you, last year we had a small problem with the van and had to find the Ford dealer in Rouen. We could see the building with the Ford sign for miles but getting to it involved about 4 circuits of the ring road before we discovered how to get there. :roll:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

we've 'done' Rouen several times - in both directions.
First time I printed off directions from mappy or some such - threw them away when we got there and just followed the signs - like nomad sez - for Caen - Le Mans 
coming back the only weird bit is that depending on your line of travel it actually sends you, briefly, to Paris 

don't forget - no 'gas' vehicles in the tunnel to the north of Rouen

8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Chausson we have also done the Rouen motorway (southbound) a few times, it's not too difficult ,.. the first time was without any sat nav aid many years ago ..  Recently 18mths ago with sat/nav enjoyed the city sights very much!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I do Rouen every year on my way to Le Mans and it's always exciting  

Part of the problem is the tunnels, by the time the Sat Nav has worked out where it is you may have missed a critical instruction.

Last year was my first year with a "fitted" Sat Nav which knows its position even if it looses Sat reception, and I must admit I went through both ways without any problems


Andrew


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Thanks twooks I always wondered what that sign meant. I thought it was something to do with gas tankers.
Colin


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Have to agree will everyone on getting through Rouen ,if you get fed up of trying to get round the city do as we did and park up on the Quayside and stop the day,there are some wonderful sites to visit and well worth a visit.We stopped here.


----------



## 96377 (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree witn Gaspode and Duadua, if you get a chance stop and have a look around the city and perhaps have a river trip on a barge up the Seine.
A question for Rebbyvid, was your picture taken from an Aire.
Regards
NIK


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Don't panic......take it slow....WATCH for the signs.........remember the names of the places you are heading for.....try to avoid rush hours ........we have never had a problem....good luck !


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rouen*

Hello there,

Rouen, never found it a problem! Over and done in minutes.

Trev.


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

For many years we were 'Ruined in Rouen'. No satnav but my navigator wife has taken me through every nook and cranny of Rouen. We would be gripped by fear as we approached. But, we have now cracked it and it no longer holds any fears for us.

From Calais direction, the A28 goes into The Tunnel already referred to above. Emerging from this long tunnel just stay on the main route, dont slip off to left or right. In a little while you find yourself on a bridge going over the Seine. THIS IS THE CRUX! There are 3 lanes. Get in the middle lane on the bridge and stay with it. (the right and left lanes lead to the Badlands) The middle lane swings right and takes you back on yourself, under the bridge you just crossed, so that you end up following the Seine on your left thro an industrial area already referred to in a posting above. Keep straight on for 3 or 4 kms thro loads of travel lights, (easy) heading due south. Its easy. Eventually the road curves right and suddenly you arrive at a roundabout with some brown and white cows in the middle. (Honest). Go straight over, still following the main route, which after another 3 or 4 km brings you to the intersection with the Paris autoroute A13 (toll). Pay the toll - its worth avoiding the alternative. Dont panic about ending up in Paris because after about 10km you transfer to the free autoroute A154 to Evreux.
About 25km South of Evreux is Nonancourt where I recommend you navigate 10km southwest to Brezolles, where you will find as pleasant an aire as you will find anywhere in France. Its by the lake, in what must have been a walled garden at one time.
Calais to Brezolles is about 5hrs slow driving time (55-60mph) and you will use about 7/16ths of a tank of fuel (Ducato 2.8jtd 4000kgs).
Next morning follow quiet roads to Chateauneuf de Thymerais 18km where you can fill up with diesel and shop, before carrying on to Chartres, Orleans, (please, use the peage round Orleans, dont ask, just do it), and then the N20 down to Vierzon where you pick up the wonderful free autoroute A20 down past Limoges and Brives La Gaillarde. South of Brive transfer to the N20 to avoid peage toll. There is a good aire in Souhillac.

But I am getting carried away - you asked about Rouen. Remember: get the middle lane on the bridge and the rest is easy.

Graham


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

twooks said:


> we've 'done' Rouen several times - in both directions.
> First time I printed off directions from mappy or some such - threw them away when we got there and just followed the signs - like nomad sez - for Caen - Le Mans
> coming back the only weird bit is that depending on your line of travel it actually sends you, briefly, to Paris
> 
> ...


What exactly does no 'gas' vehicle mean?!

We went through the tunnel in question last summer on our way to the Vendee and this going to Lege Cap Ferret. The RV has an an LPG conversion but can run on petrol. Should we not have gone through the tunnel,or switched over to petrol while in it?!?

I have very fond memories of Rouen-I went there in 1953 on a school exchange trip for 3 weeks. I stayed with a family who owned and lived above their florist shop in Rue Jeanne D'Arc. My bedroom was immediately opposite the tower in which I was told Joan of Arc had been imprisoned. I can remember the sinister sound of the bell that chimed on the hour from this tower-very eerie! I can also remember getting somewhat inebriated from the champagne we were give at a reception for us in the Hotel de Ville !!


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

Various replies refer to the no gas sign for the tunnel just north of Rouen. No lpg says the sign and that's what it means so you need to take the bypass route which is clearly signed posted and that will take you around Rouen and back towards the A13. Initially follow the signs for Caen and just past the service area the new autoroute to Alencon and Le Mans is signposted. Thats the quickest way but it is a bit expensive. 

If you ignore the no lpg sign then you should not complain when the Gendarmes invite you for a short diversion....ignorance or stupidity is no excuse. 

If you stay on the A11 south of Le Man towards Angers that is the best. From there you can either go through Angers on a dual carriageway, watch the speed cameras, or take the A85 to Saumur and take the old roads to Niort, see some nice countryside and avoid the tolls for a while. If you come that way let us know we live near Thouars and the garden could offer a nights pitch???


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Graham

Do you happen to know if the aires you mention in your posting are open all year? we are off on Monday and do have trouble each year finding stop overs through France in the winter :roll: Also do they have water? 
Thanks 

Pat


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*ROUTES TO SPAIN -ROUEN, FRANCE.*

With reference to the previous posts regarding lpg in the Rouen Tunnel, do I understand that this only applies the lpg 'powered' vehicles (similar to Channel Tunnel) or does it also apply to the domestic 'calor' in our vehicles?

Sorry if I've missed something that has made it clear previously.

Hope domestic gas is ok because it's our intention to follow Grahams (gandj) route of 21 Dec 07 which I managed to follow on the Michelin France map, thanks for that Graham.

Any info or experience would be appreciated.

Thanks

bill


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we went from Calais to Gace via Rouen this august in the late Sunday evening, I have no recollection of Rouen or the tunnel, just followed tomtom directions. Suppose I was on autopilot.  

Obviously no problems though or I would have remembered it. 

I think 8O 

Olley


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Yes, Pat. The aires are open all year. Brezolles and Mery have water, but Souhillac has a Flot Bleu which requires payment - I think it only takes cards so I guess a UK card will not work. Brezolles and Souhillac are free, but someone usually comes to collect a fee at Mery sur Cher (3€?).
There are other aires, of course.
Graham


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

GAS AND THE TUNNEL

My understanding is no gas means no gas.....you don't see French camper vans going through it so be warned.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi found this on the web: crossing is permitted to all vehicles, except for the transport of LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gases) in bulk.

What do they mean by by "bulk"? sounds more like tanker loads rather than small bottles.

Olley


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*ROUTES TO SPAIN - ROUEN FRANCE.*

Hello All

I thought that I would revive this thread because I'm afraid it left me with a niggling doubt about 'exactly' what 'no lpg in the A28 Rouen tunnel' actually means. The contribution by 'mikea' stated clearly that he is of the opinion that "NO GAS MEANS NO GAS" and "you don't see French motorhomes using it" (or something like that), however, other members appear to have travelled through with no problems, and then there is whether the ban applies to domestic gas, gas powered vehicles or both. Hence my remaining doubt.

So I emailed a number of places and the clearest most definitive reply I got was from - Normandy Tourist Board, 14 rue Charles Corbeau, 27000 Evruex which stated -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Mr ..........

There is no problem for you to go through the A28 tunnel with your motorhome. The restriction is only for gas transporters.
Here is a useful website if you decide to go south of Rouen on the A28 http://alis-sa.com/index-gb.php

We wish you a pleasant stay in Normandie.
Best regards

Celine Simoes
UK Marketing & Promotion Assistant.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm sure that there are many of you out there who have absolutely no doubt about this matter and will wonder where mine came from, perhaps I worry too much.

Anyway that is the info I have for what it is worth to anyone.

Regards

bill


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Phew! that's a relief. Thanks for getting the clarification Bill. We went through the tunnel both in the summer of 2006 and last year with an RV running on LPG. 

I did feel from the sign that shows a lorry with flames coming from its rear that the restriction did only apply to gas containing vehicles. 
Thanks again Bill!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a similar orange sign often seen on the approaches to bridges over rivers.

It prohibits petrol/diesel tankers from crossing in case of an accident that would release the cargo and cause pollution.

It applies only to bulk carriers - not vehicles powered by those products.

I asked my French friend about it - which is how I know!


----------

